# MK3 JETTA WHEEL OFFSET QUESTION



## Wolfsburg2.0 (May 4, 2004)

IM LOOKING AT KONIG REMEMBER WHEELS 16X7 WITH EITHER 35MM OR 20MM OFFSET... WHICH ONE WILL FIT BEST FOR THE WIDE LOOK
AND IS IT THE SMALLER THE OFFSET NUMBER THE MORE IT STICKS OUT?? OR VICE VERSA


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MK3 JETTA WHEEL OFFSET QUESTION (Wolfsburg2.0)*

Yep, the lower the number the further out (toward the curb) it will be. ET's between 35mm and 42mm should put the wheel in the middle of the wheel well. ET20 would make it stick out, but not sure if they would rub during turning or something else.


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: MK3 JETTA WHEEL OFFSET QUESTION (Wolfsburg2.0)*

I used to run 15x7 ET20 on my mk3 jetta. Yes, it did rub. I also ran 16x7 ET35 which puts the fronts almost flush with the fender, no rubbing.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: MK3 JETTA WHEEL OFFSET QUESTION (blackflygti)*

what if you run 16x8 et0 in the rear and 16x7 et35 up front will this work??? and what tires do you run with them??


----------

